# Airport Time Capsule extension wifi d'une Livebox Play



## Jumecla (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je dispose d'une Airport Time Capsule 3 TB version 7.7 et d'une Livebox Play.
En connexion ethernet ma Time Capsule affiche une lumière verte avec une configuration de nouveau réseau.
Mais de que je souhaite étendre le réseau existant de ma LiveBox Play, l'outil Aiport de mon iMac sous OX El Capitan (connecté en wifi à l'airport time capsule) me propose bien la possibililé d'étendre le réseau mais le champs en dessous avec la liste déroulante n'affiche aucun réseau wifi !

merci de aide


----------



## Ma Dalton (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

une TC ne peut étendre "sans-fil" qu'un réseau créé par une autre borne Apple (Airport Express, Extrême, TC).

Elle ne peut pas étendre (sans fil) le réseau de la Livebox.

La TC doit être impérativement connectée à la Livebox par un câble Ethernet.

Si tu souhaites utiliser le wifi de la TC, tu peux "Créer un réseau" avec la TC, et désactiver (ou non) le wifi de la Livebox.

Tu peux aussi configurer le réseau wifi de la TC avec les même paramètres wifi que la Livebox, afin d'augmenter la couverture du wifi si besoin.
(par exemple en mettant un long câble Ethernet entre Livebox et TC, et en éloignant la TC de la box).

Dans l'onglet "Réseau" de l'Utilitaire Airport, tu dois choisir : "Mode routeur" : désactivé (mode pont)
C'est la Livebox qui est le routeur du réseau.


----------



## Jumecla (28 Décembre 2015)

Merci pour ces précieuses informations à toi et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## Daffy44 (29 Décembre 2015)

Petite précision : une borne peut étendre un réseau wifi pour peu que la norme wds soit presente.
Ce qui n'est pas le cas pour aucune box fai en France.


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

même si une box supportait le protocole WDS, tu ne pourrais pas (plus, pour être précis) étendre son réseau (sans-fil) avec une borne Apple.

Car les bornes Apple Airport ne supportent PLUS le protocole WDS, qui n'est plus proposé par l'Utilitaire Airport (même en version 5.6.1) si la borne est récente.

Autrefois on avait cette possibilité d'utiliser le WDS :







C'est maintenant terminé : ici une capture dans Utilitaire Airport 5.6.1 avec une borne Extrême récente :






La seule possibilité est "d'étendre un réseau sans fil", ce qui ne marche QUE si le réseau est créé par une autre borne Apple.

Apple n'en fait pas mystère :

_"Apple's ''extend" function is a proprietary feature that is designed to only work with other Apple routers"._


----------



## Daffy44 (30 Décembre 2015)

Ok. Merci pour la précision.


----------



## Zaqen (26 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, Merci pour ces infos très précieuse. Je comprends mieux maintenant.
Pourrais-tu me dire quelle est la différence entre une borne Express et Extreme ?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2022)

Dernière génération :



			AirPort Express 802.11n (2e génération) - Caractéristiques techniques (FR)
		




			AirPort Extreme 802.11ac - Caractéristiques techniques (FR)
		



Générations précédentes :



			AirPort Express 802.11n (1e Génération) - Caractéristiques techniques (FR)
		




			AirPort Extreme 802.11n (5e génération) - Caractéristiques techniques (FR)
		



Une borne Airport Express dispose de fonctions dédiées à la musique. La dernière génération est compatible Airplay 2. On peut par exemple brancher une Airport Express sur une chaîne WiFi pour y diffuser la musique de son Macintosh.

Apple ne fabrique plus et ne vent plus de bornes Airport Express et Extrême.


----------



## Zaqen (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je répond un peu tard.. merci pour ces infos.
J'ai finalement acheté 2 airport time capsule 1 de 2Tb et une de 3Tb, j'ai changé les deux disques dur sans
problème. Elles fonctionnent super bien.
Merci encore pour votre aide.


----------

